# Help determining what year this bike is...



## ajorge13 (Apr 7, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone can tell me what year this Deluxe Hornet is.  Also was wondering if anyone know what size reflector goes on the rear fender.  This was actually a trash find, a neighbor moved in and threw it out.


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 7, 2011)

In the trash? YOU SCORED! Best to post serial numbers. There are serial number charts that will tell you year made and not much else. WOW...looks like its from the 50s and all original!


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 8, 2011)

looks like it has a bendix manual 2 speed rear hub.missing the cable and lever,but easy to find.the serial number is probably on the left rear where the axle nut is.i included a link for you to look up the number.you have to tell us where you live so we can wait around for the neighbors to throw out more bikes.LOL.great score and i hope you keep it and enjoy it.

http://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/SchwinnCodes3.html


----------



## ajorge13 (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks, when I found the bike it looked like it was buried in mud.  I spent about three weekends cleaning and polishing the bike.  The paint is original, I did not paint anything on the bike also I was trying to determine the tires. The horn and light work perfect. They have a logo on the side that looks like the letters GT, any idea... As far as the bendix I have the cable and lever just forgot how it was installed, looking for some type of reference.  I am planning on keeping this one, looking to start expanding my collection.


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 8, 2011)

did you find the serial number?curious to know the year.i don't quite know how to tell you this,but you're hooked now.the original tires would be westwind.they are not standard 26" tires.still available pretty easily.they're 26x2x1-3/4 or 26x1-3/4.here's a link to bendix info.hope it helps a little bit.

http://www.trfindley.com/pgbndxhbs.html


----------



## JAcycle (Apr 8, 2011)

island schwinn said:


> did you find the serial number?curious to know the year.i don't quite know how to tell you this,but you're hooked now.the original tires would be westwind.they are not standard 26" tires.still available pretty easily.they're 26x2x1-3/4 or 26x1-3/4.here's a link to bendix info.hope it helps a little bit.
> 
> http://www.trfindley.com/pgbndxhbs.html




Those are S-2's and the tires have the goodyear g-3 pattern and its a balloon frame and fenders .Making the tires real easy to source for that bike


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 8, 2011)

my bad.i assumed it was a middleweight,thanks for straightening it out.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah, I see those all the time in the trash where I live. (sarcasm)


----------



## ajorge13 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the help, It turns out to be a 1958.


----------

